# Help with my first show!



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

What type of show, and what are you competing in? That will help with answering!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Its an english and western show. I will be doing English Equitation, English Pleasure as well as barrels and pole bending. The last two are just for fun. I might possibly do a cross pole course.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

As for the western aspect (I am english lacking), western attire usually will require:

Boots (shined)
Slacks or Jeans (Black, tan and earth tone slacks seem to be common, but western cut ones). 
Western dress up shirt, usually button up front (in some events, more sparkle and glitter, the better). 
Cowboy hat (good rule of thumb, match hat with pants or boots)

This is good for western pleasure. As for any Halter shows in the western world, same attire, but not so much sparkle, and a dress coat usually. You want to dress as closely to the attire the judges are in.

In reining and cutting events, you dont have to be as colorful in attire, but chaps are common with fringe.

Of course dont forget the belt and accessories. Western attire, if you want to bargain shop, I found everything for around the $300 range. Now, this isnt brand name all the way through, but good quality stuff with current trend style and coloring.

As for Tack, you dont have to get expensive. Saddles are about the only killing area. Say show halters, I will go through ebay for. Reason being, most have a matching lead at no additional cost. And they are not always the best quality, but great for that show here and there, and eventually if they break, your not out alot. My problem is I match tack to the horse, and I start out in the weanling class and continue to show as the horse gets older. So I am not going to spend a fortune on a halter that is used once, especially when in 6 months I have to buy a bigger one!

When it comes to barrels and pole bending, a good used barrel saddle works great for both events. You can usually come across a good show type Billy Cook barrel saddle for a decent price. You can also purchase some "bling" for your saddle and attach it, oil it up, and you have a nice sharp looking saddle!

Good luck with the english stuff.. LOL!


----------



## Greys Park Lodge (May 26, 2009)

i am still unsure of the type of english but i always weari my show jacket windsor, you can get them from horse shop, (mine was $250) but mine is a proper cut away show jacket, shirt (white), tie, vest (optional), jopurs (white, banana, cream, beige) boots (ankle or top) as for tack, well you dont have to go out and guy a saddle if you dont want so long as yours cleans up ok, a nice bridle in good condition with nose band (have the briddle and saddle the same colour) thats about it and a clean horse.
good luck


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

For English, you need a Jacket(of a dark color, black is the best universal color), white shirt with a ratcatcher, beige breeches, tall hunt boots, velvet helmet, black leather gloves. Tack should be brown, matching, SUPER SHINNY, white fitted saddle pad, no boots or wraps allowed. No crops either. For pre-show getting ready, a bath, so that the horse's coat is super shinny. I would use Vertolin Shine after the bath while the horse is still wet. Braid the mane and tail with traditional hunter braids. Bring all your stuff that you need to groom, ride, and take care of your horse.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

For your English - You are more than likely doing a Schooling Show.

- You can wear beige or white breeches.
- Paddock Boots and 1/2 chaps or tall boots
- Jacket can be black, navy blue, grey, brown - so long as it is an english 
show coat. 
- Show Blouse, Stock Pin, Rat Catcher. Doesn't have to be white, they have 
great colors out there now, I see many wearing a color to match their horses 
browband, or the pin stripes in their coat. Just make sure it is presentable and 
sharp.
- You can have black or brown tack - doesn't matter so long as it is clean and 
presentable. Make sure it matches in color
- White or Black pad, can be fitted or square
- Black Gloves
- ASTM approved Riding Helmet
- Black netted hair clip to put bun into, or hair net to keep hair under helmet.

Kinda like this - mine has a clip to keep it secure










Have fun! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I perfer to do my hair a different way, as I think Show bows are tacky. I french braid my hair, then flip it up once like you would a hunter braid on a horse, then cover it with a hair net. And in huter shows, black tack is looked down upon at large shows.


----------

